# Is there anything I can do for you?



## FlyingBird

*İs there anything i can do for you?*

türkçe'de nasıl söylemek?

senin için yapabildiğim birşey var mı?

doğru mu?


----------



## shafaq

Senin/sizin için yapabileceğim bir şey var mı?


----------



## FlyingBird

shafaq said:


> Senin/sizin için yapabileceğim bir şey var mı?


Evet ama bu 100% doğru bir çeviri değil yoksa?

İs it also possible to use 'yapabilirim' instead of 'yapabileceğim' here?

Senin için *yapabilirim* birşey var mı?


----------



## shafaq

İs it also possible to use 'yapabilirim' instead of 'yapabileceğim' here? No!

Senin için *yapabilirim* birşey var mı?  

You may say "Senin/sizin için ne yapabilirim?"


----------



## FlyingBird

shafaq said:


> İs it also possible to use 'yapabilirim' instead of 'yapabileceğim' here? No!
> 
> Senin için *yapabilirim* birşey var mı?
> 
> You may say "Senin/sizin için ne yapabilirim?"


But 'senin için yapabileceğim birşey var mı' literally mean 'is there anything that i will be able to do for you?


----------



## Gemmenita

Attention: the structure of -ecek here is not futur making suffix, it is one of the suffixes to make *adjectif* which
is very common in Turkish.


----------

